# Old "Maltine Mfg. Chemists" Bottle



## FredT (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi,

 My grandfather found a bottle in his front yard that appears to be rather old. It is a brown glass bottle and it says:

 THE MALTINE MF'C CO.
 CHEMISTS
 NEW YORK

 I attached a picture of it.

 Does anyone know anything about this bottle?

 Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi Fred, Your bottle is about 100 years old. We find them in 1890s and early 1900s-era pits. Maltine was a big company, and the bottles are fairly common. I would check the area further, there may be an old trash pit or privy nearby that is holding some more nice bottles. ~Jim


----------

